# Fulfillment company in California



## lifework (Nov 12, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good fulfillment company based in California?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

PrintMojo - sell custom t-shirts - quality screen printed and embroidered products in your own online store. is one. I am sure there are others. Are you looking for one local to you?

One place a lot of folks fail to look for fulfillment companies is their own screenprinter. A lot of them will fulfill even though they don't advertise it. Wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## lifework (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks so much for the feedback.


----------

